# clubs



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been in Abu Dhabi for a good few weeks now and been round a few different bars. I like to do a bit of singing and only been in one that has karaoke on but they only seem to let a certain type of person sing. Are there any other bars in Abu Dhabi that do karaoke?

Also I like my Jazz and rat pack music, does anyone know of any bars or clubs that play or have bands/singers in them?

thanks


----------

